# Subaru oil leak [resolved]



## Leonard (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I am new at this & hope I am doing it right. I have a 1991 Subaru Legacy wagon & it is leaking oil pretty bad. The oil runs onto the exhaust parts, then smokes & stinks. 2.2 engine, no Turbo, 2WD, 152,000 miles, automatic that is taking it's sweet time when going from P to D, or R to D, ect. I was told the majority of the leaks were from the cam(2) & crank seals. I replaced the left cam seal & the crank seal. Was too freaked out about getting the right one out. Both the others I was able to tap out from tha back side by removing the oil pump, in the case of the crank seal, & the housing at the front of the left head. (I had replaced the timing belt last summer.) When I took it apart this time, I replaced the thermostat, but not the water pump. When I started it up to test, oil is still dripping on both sides (valve cover areas). It seems to be coming from the seam where the valve cover meets the head. If there is a gasket there, & I guess there is, it is really thin. I tried to tighten a couple of valve cover bolts & they are very tight already. From what I see online, it looks like a gasket set can be purchased. I have'nt called local parts stores or dealer yet. I was wondering if someone else had encountered this problem. I had a crazy thought while test driving it today. In the old days when a Chevy V-8, big or small block, had alot of miles, sometimes pressure would build in the crankcase from blow by. Changing the PCV valve was the quick fix if I remember correctly. Does that condition apply to this "Boxer" motor? Any help would greatly appreciated.


----------



## buddycraigg (Nov 26, 2005)

every sub that i have ever seen has leaked at the valve covers.
the gaskets are about 20 each and take about 1 hour per side to replace.
well, that's on an opposed 4 cylinder.

and when/if you replace your timing belts. be sure to replace your oil pump.


----------



## Leonard (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thank you very much.*



buddycraigg said:


> every sub that i have ever seen has leaked at the valve covers.
> the gaskets are about 20 each and take about 1 hour per side to replace.
> well, that's on an opposed 4 cylinder.
> 
> and when/if you replace your timing belts. be sure to replace your oil pump.


I replaced the valve cover gaskets today & the PCV valve. Looks like the leaks are gone. There is alot of residue to burn off of the exhaust manifolds/pipes. My next job is the left front axle & ball joint. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Julio Posada (Jan 24, 2006)

*Oil leak solution*

I will suggest to install a Car diaper. You will find information in:**link removed**
The Car diaper is safe, cheap, easy to install and very convenient. I have one installed in my Toyota Corolla 93, for more than 7 months and I am happy. No more mess on my driveway..!


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Congrats on your fix leonard!
Adding this one to the [Resolved] list....:grin:


----------

